# Painesville Steelhead



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

I do consturction and Im doing a job in Painesville and there is this river that runs by the water treatment plant and From what Ive heard they catch steelhead in there. Its the only fish I probably never caught and Have no clue how to what would be the best thing to use


----------

